
Show HN: Web Academy – best learning resources for hackers and founders - rayalez
http://webacademy.io/?ref=HN
======
rayalez
Hey, everyone! I've built this project because I want to collect the best
learning resources for Web Developers and Startup Founders, and make it easy
to discover them. I hope you guys will find it useful!

The project is open source, you can find our repo here:

[https://github.com/raymestalez/webacademy](https://github.com/raymestalez/webacademy)

I'm actively working on making this platform better, and I would really love
to hear any comments/feedback/suggestions/critique!

~~~
brudgers
As a user, I am unable to efficiently differentiate between similar resources
to determine which might be better or worse _for me._ Each resource appears in
an identical box without supporting information - I do not know if a link
leads to is a video or a pdf or a blog post or an interactive website.

It would also be useful to have information about why each is considered best
and who it is best for (beginner, intermediate, advanced?). The votes don't
really provide information.

Finally, the number of topics might be too broad too soon. Drilling down on
one topic and getting all the details right is an alternative. Resources for
ounders and web developers and backend engineers do not have a lot of overlap
and the competing topics are noisy from the user's perspective...filtering by
the user is not a substitute for the benefits that can come from a narrowly
focused design.

Good luck.

~~~
rayalez
Thank you very much for your feedback!

There are tags at the bottom of each post, indicating it's type and difficulty
level.

To drill down on one topic and get the details right I'm planning to use tags,
like this one:

[http://webacademy.io/react-tutorials/](http://webacademy.io/react-tutorials/)

~~~
brudgers
The top link has a |level:all| tag.

The difficulty may be that the website does not express clear opinions...I
mean 'opinions' in the sense of Ruby on Rails where agree or disagree the
number of decisions the user must make is reduced. For comparison consider Zed
Shaw's _Learn X the Hard Way_. There are other ways of teaching that might be
better for some learners. Those people are able to make a quick decision that
Shaw's work is not for them. He does not waste their time searching and trying
to be all things to all people. Rails does not try to be all things to all
people either. That's good.

